# need advice for s14 rear subframe swap into 84 300zx turbo



## galt_vg30et (Sep 14, 2009)

I have heard that people have swapped the s14 rear subframe into the z31 and was wondering if anyone knows of any write ups or has any advice about it


----------



## kittyz (Sep 19, 2009)

have you searched around on the forums? try 88hyrid or any of the z forums.


----------



## galt_vg30et (Sep 14, 2009)

yeah I've searched around and have only found that it's possible so i posted this to try and find some details.


----------

